# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cần thông tin về em Encoder này

## solero

Nhìn hình em đoán chắc encoder từ nhưng không tra được manual.

Dãy số trên đó là: MFR05CM63AC012482

Cụ nào có manual hoặc có con thay thế cho em thông tin nhé!

----------


## Tuanlm

Kiếm một bộ counter 2 kênh công nghiệp nối vào mà test thôi kem ơi. Tra làm gì cho mệt.

----------


## solero

> Kiếm một bộ counter 2 kênh công nghiệp nối vào mà test thôi kem ơi. Tra làm gì cho mệt.


Vậy lại phải chế trục nối hả anh?

----------


## itanium7000

Con này có vẻ giống cảm biến từ để phát hiện tiệm cận. Có lẽ để phát xung mỗi khi một cái răng chạy qua cửa cảm biến. Độ phân giải chắc đếm số răng  :Big Grin: 
Mà bác tra cái gì đó?

----------


## nhatson

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...R05CM65AF.html
gần giống cụ check xem thế nào

b.r

----------

itanium7000, solero

----------


## Tuanlm

Encoder thường chỉ quan tâm số xung và dạng tín hiệu ngõ ra là TTL hay Line Driver. Theo mình được biết, các encoder đều có thể nối theo hai dạng đó. Còn số xung thì dùng counter 2 kênh để đếm.

----------

solero

----------

